# can't load itunes



## standan (Jan 16, 2005)

I had Itunes on my external harddrive, which fried along with all my non-backed up music. I downloaded a new execute file to install on my internal hard drive, but when I click to install, it says "invalid drive h" which was my external drive where it was previously installed, and it gives me no options but to finish. I would like to install it on my c drive. Anyone know how I might be able to do this?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Create a temporary folder such as C:\ITunes then click on Start Run and type:
Subst H: C:\ITunes.
This will fool the system into thinking there is a H: drive again. Try running the installer again.


----------



## standan (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks, that worked...except that I got a message that I had to verify that I had sufficient administrative priveleges to install bonjour service. I clicked retry, and got a message that it failed to start, and to verify my priveleges. All I could do is click retry, with the same result, and eventually I had to cancel the install. I checked my firewall, online armour, and I don't have any blocked programs. I recently deleted my old firewall(comodo) and put on online armour. Could it be that there are some files left over that are blocking bonjour?


----------



## standan (Jan 16, 2005)

I was able to solve the bonjour problem. Now I get another error message during installation:

The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click ok to enter again, or enter an alternate path to the foldercontaining the installation package itunes.msi

I clicked ok to retryno luck. This error message came up:
the path c:\documents and settings\owner\local settings\application data\apple\apple software\update\itunes.msi cannot be found. verify that you have access to this location and try again, or try to find the installation package itunes.msi

I found the file in Windows\downloaded installations, and I cut and pasted it to c:\documents and settings\owner\local settings\application data\apple\apple softwareupdate\ , and I pressed okay to retry, but even though the file is now in the directory, the installer didnt recognize it, and I got the message, The older version of itunes cannot be removed. Contact your support group. So, I had to cancel.
Any suggestions?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Can you remember what version of iTunes you had before installing the new version?
You can get hold of older versions via http://www.oldversion.com/.


----------



## standan (Jan 16, 2005)

peterh40 said:


> Can you remember what version of iTunes you had before installing the new version?
> You can get hold of older versions via http://www.oldversion.com/.


I tried to install an older version. I got an error message that stated that itunes had encountered a newer version and couldn't continue.
Any other ideas. It is really a drag...I lost all my music and I can't even install itunes.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

What you need to do now is clean out all references to itunes from your PC. So deleting contents of:
C:\Program files\iTunes
The clean out user files in C:\Users (Vista) or C:\Documents and Settings (XP) esp. in Application Data (or AppData) areas.
The clean out registry entries such as HKLM\Software\Apple Computer, Inc. and in 
HKCU\Software\Apple Computer, Inc. 
Then try reinstalling it.


----------



## standan (Jan 16, 2005)

I ran a ezclean to clean out my registry. 4 items remained, all were numbers, none were
the ones you mentioned, namely,HKLM\Software\Apple Computer, Inc. and in
HKCU\Software\Apple Computer, Inc. I ran a search for "apple" and the "itunes" in documents and settings, and removed every instance. Something is still on there that remembers my previous installation, because when it installs it puts the now defunct H: drive as my directory, which I change. However, I am still getting the same error message.
I would appreciate any ideas. Thank you.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Since itunes is an MSI it uses Microsoft Installer and it will have its own registry entries e.g.
HKEY_Classes\Root\Installer\Products\766BA81303235B146A71BCB37F843D17
and see if there old entries there.


----------



## standan (Jan 16, 2005)

Though I am fearful of screwing up, I will try to check the registry for those entries. I will be traveling tomorrow though, and will be away from my computer till January 7. I will see if I can deal with the registry then. Are there any precautions I should take before editing the registry, so if I do something wrong, I can still use my computer?
Thanks.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can export any part of the registry you want to delete, if its wrong, you can can double click the reg file to re-import it again. It should be fine.


----------



## standan (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks, I will try that when I get back home.


----------



## standan (Jan 16, 2005)

I came back from vacation, and inadvertently double clicked an mp3 file, and my itunes popped up. I have been able to use it since then. I am mystified by this, as I have not been able to open or install it. I wonder if I will be able to update now, when an update comes available( I seem to have the latest version). Secunia, however, which checks for out of date software, told me to update quicktime, and I was not able to do it. I got a similar error message to the one I previously posted for itunes. So, I am expecting problems when I do try to update I tunes, but we will see. 

anyway, I scanned my registry with easycleaner, and 4 entries would not clean. They are:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Software\Classes\CLSID\{1171A62F-05D2-11D1-83FC-00A0C9089C5A}\InprocServer32 5/22/2006 12:52:12 PM C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8b.ocx 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Software\Classes\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32 5/22/2006 12:52:12 PM C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8b.ocx 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Software\Classes\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32 5/22/2006 12:52:12 PM C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8b.ocx 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Software\Classes\TypeLib\{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}\1.0\0\win32 5/22/2006 12:52:12 PM C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash8b.ocx

I am not sure if those entries could be related to my itunes problem, or to the next problem I will write about.
I brought a virus back from Thailand on my memory stick, a killvbs.vbs virus. It infected my hard drive and then my ipod. My virus software was able to remove it from all the hardware, but I am getting a message "cannot find script file
"C:\WINDOWS\system32killVBS.vbs" "" when I log on. The computer runs okay though. I wonder if the registry entries I posted are related to that. I am going to open a separate thread on this.


----------



## standan (Jan 16, 2005)

oops, I see I am not supposed to post to 2 forums, so please ignore the part about the virus. As I said, I will post that to a different forum.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well Flash8b.ocx is actually Adobe's Flash Player (you can update it via http://www.adobe.com.

To reinstate VBscripting you can run the following command:
regsvr32 C:\Windows\system32\vbscript.dll

To test that vbscript is working, create a file called test.vbs in notepad with the line: Msgbox "This is a vbscript program" and save it. Run it by typing CScript test.vbs. Try reinstalling iTunes again.


----------



## standan (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. Before I do as you suggest, I wonder if you would take a look at my post in the malaware forum. That describes my vbs problem in detail. Then, if the solution you offered is still the one you recommend, please let me know and I will follow it. 
Thanks


----------

